# Mites on my rats, but with a weird and sad twist. :(



## Aythe (Aug 13, 2007)

We have had Lutie and Mouse for over a year now, and Lutie's health was slowly deminishing because we thought she was old... Today I got home to find that my boyfriend had Lootie with him in front of the computer and she had mites crawling all over her fur. They hadn't been there a week ago and now she was covered in them and convulsing so badly that her body would literally go flying across the room. It was horribly sad to watch, and needless to say, we watched her pass just a few hours ago...

So in an attempt to try and save Mouse (who is still acting healthy, is at a good weight, and so on) I called the vet asking how to get rid of the mites and they couldn't give me an answer.

Does anyone know how to get rid of these little bugs that just appeared out of no where with out hurting my rat that's still alive?  I don't want Mouse to die like that too and I don't know if it's the mites that caused Lutie to pass like that...

Edit: I read some of the other threads on mites, and we did not bathe Lutie what so ever. We wanted to find help/information first before doing anything.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Why not take them into the vet? Sounds like Lutie really needs to go in, regardless of the mites...

The easiest, and fastest, way to get rid of mites, is dosing them with Revolution - which you can only get from a vet. They need to go in ASAP.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I do know that already-sick and old rats often can't stand parasitic bugs. They make a bad problem already worse, as they deplete blood supply. :\ I'm sorry for your loss.

I'd find a new vet if I were you... A vet treating rodents should know what to treat them with if they have lites/mites.

Revolution or Ivomec can be used. Revolution would need a prescription, while Ivomec can be bought at stores that carry horse supplies.

I'd still recommend a vet visit.

By the way... It's may not be mites. You can't see most varieties of mites, whereas lice, you can see.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree with Kimmie, it does sound a lot like lice rather than mites :/


----------



## Aythe (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, when she passed, we put her in a small box, and afterwards, all the bugs, whatever they were, left her body and were in the corners of the box, which I read was common behavior for mites.

But they were small and black/reddish.

Also, I have two dogs, but they never came into contact with either of my rats, and seldom even came near. Do you think there's any chance whatever those bugs were can or could have already gotten to them?

Either way, a visit to the vet is certainly in order.


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

Lice are species specific, luckily. Mites can be host-specific, which means they may move to another species.


----------



## Aythe (Aug 13, 2007)

Ah, so I'd better identify it before I start hosing my pups down. (they hate it)

Thanks a lot for the input.


----------



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, first of all call another vet. Obviously they have no sweet clue when it comes to rats.

Mites are invisible to the naked eye, so what you're seeing is most likely rodent lice, which can be treated with a dose of revolution. A proper rat vet can give you the dosage instructions


----------



## Aythe (Aug 13, 2007)

Excellent to know.

Also, there were no scabs or any red marks on her skin, as I'm sure a mite would leave. So.. that's a plus.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Hm the other day while i was holding lulu i saw this little red bug, but when i say red i mean like fire hydrant red, I don't know if it was a lice, i thought it might be so i looked for more but shes so squirmy that its hard to tell, what are the pros and cons to using advantage because its probably a good idea to treat her *just incase* because I'm getting my adoptees this weekend, that way when the adoptees are through with their quarantine Lulu will be ready to rock and roll again


----------



## Kimmiekins (Apr 14, 2007)

I honestly don't recommend using Advantage. Revolution, I feel, is the safest. I know a few rat owners have used the other brands, but I think most feel that Revolution is the way to go. Night can probably think of why that's so. I can't at the moment.  I know there's something about safety and Revolution needing a massive overdose to hurt a rat...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ectoparasites (mites, lice, etc) often appear on the health compromised rat. It sounds like your girl was ill and then lice were feasting. 

Another important fact for you to know is that you have to treat ALL your rats with the Revolution or Ivermectin, since they will all have it whether you can see it or not.
Never use OTC products from petstores, etc...some of these are plain ineffective, dangerous for your rat and I have even heard of deaths. 


but overall buggies can be effectively taken care of fairly easily.


----------



## LiamHasRats (Aug 11, 2007)

Im very sorry for your loss...well as they say Over The Rainbow Bridge!!
Lutie's sitting up there with the great rat in the sky eating sunflower seeds and playing with all the other little ratties.....................blahBlahBlah!BLAHBLAH!!BLAH!!BLAH!!BLAH!!BLAH!!BLAH!!


----------

